# Planing boxes



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How about power trim tabs that incorporate floatation chambers?
Easy fabrication from sheet aluminum that can be foam filled for bouyancy.

                                             :-?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Novel idea, Brett

-T


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out Smart Tabs.They will keep your tail up when under way and get you out of the hole. 

If you need flotation too....then they are not the solution. I've added them to my last three boats. I run them on my CS skiff now. regards, Rich


----------

